# >> What is your source of intelligent reliable forecast ? <<



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I tend to use Weather Chanel and NOAA...

I mix them and generally come out close.


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

I use a weather rock.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

>>>>>weather channel sucks<<<<<<


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Weatherbug,Radarscope,NOAA,eWeather HD, local news channels,Accuweather. None are always accurate but I use a handful of these and combine the info and use my own judgement.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

micklock;1942853 said:


> I use a weather rock.


X2 Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Midwestweather.org gives you models and their runs. NOAA is another.
I stay away from TWC and inaccuweather.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

micklock;1942853 said:


> I use a weather rock.


I lost mine under the snow  Guess I have to wait till spring to see if it snowed.

And I can tell you exactly what weather we had.


----------

